# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Buikkrampen !!!

## Queen

Heey.
Kbn meisje Vn 15 En Gebruik de pil
Kheb al een Hele maand Elke dag buikkrampen in mijn Onderbuik , Wr je eierstokken enzoo Liggen  :Smile: 
Nu moest ik vorige week mijn regels krijgen Maar had ze pas 6 Dagen naadat ik was gestopt met de pil. en zo heel weinig de dag erna waren ze al terug gedaan . 
Ik en mijn vriend hebben al wel onveilig Gevreeen. Weet iemand wat die buikkrampen zijn 
Het is soms echt niet meer normaal .

----------


## pilvraagjes

Hmmm, ik heb ook de hele maand buikpijn, maar dan alleen als ik niet de pil slik. Met de pil erbij is dat bij mij helemaal over. Op de hoeveelste dag van je stopweek wordt je normaal ongesteld?? Ik heb nu de 4e dag, maar met diane was het de 5e dag...

Hoe lang slik je de pil al?

----------

